# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر گروه آزمایشی و معدل کنکور 1402

## parham7983

درود دوستان!
من فارغ التحصیل رشته تجربی هستم و به دلایلی میخوام کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم و از اونجایی که تاثیر معدل قطعی شده مقداری سردرگم هستم که باید چکار انجام بدم؟
معدل کل رشته تجربی ۱۷.۵۳ هست ولی معدل کتبی سوم دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی پایینه(نظام قدیمم)
برای شرکت تو کنکور انسانی باید دروس ترمیم بشن؟؟ من دانشجوی پیام نورم و پایان خدمت ندارم که بتونم دیپلم مجدد انسانی بگیرم.
ممنون میشم اگر آگاه هستید جواب بدید!

----------

